
Jankyscroll – a JavaScript library that doesn't need to exist - LED_
http://zweig.co/jankyscroll/
======
kzhahou
Congratulations on the amazing adoption rate! I've seen this live on hundreds
on sites the last few years.

------
amsilprotag
Free Obfuscated Source Satire (FOSS)

The JS from
[https://github.com/benzweig/jankyscroll](https://github.com/benzweig/jankyscroll):

<script>var jankyscroll=function(){"use strict";function n(){var
n=Math.round(Math.random());return 1==n?-1:1}function o(){return(5
_Math.random()+8) /10}return function(r,t){function
i(){a&&clearTimeout(a),a=setTimeout(function(){window.scrollBy(0,t_o()
_n())},400)}r=r||400,t=t||20;var e,a,c=function(){var
i=Math.floor(window.scrollY
/r);e!==i&&(window.scrollBy(0,t_o()*n()),e=i)};window.addEventListener("scroll",c,!1),window.addEventListener("resize",i,!1)}}();jankyscroll(170,100);</script>

~~~
chncdcksn
Switch to the master branch. :) it confused me too.

------
danboarder
This reminds me of the "smooth scroll" scripts that muck up so many websites
... it made me laugh out loud!

~~~
wavefunction
blame apple then

and cry out loud as well

~~~
nvartolomei
blame "designers" who wanted to emulate this behaviour

------
tajen
I can see Jankyscroll is programmed in VanillaJS, which is another framework I
highly recommend: [http://vanilla-js.com](http://vanilla-js.com)

------
namuol
I am installing this by default in all my client projects from now on to give
them something amorphous to complain about but easy to fix.

------
mangeletti
I think I'm already having heart palpitations.

------
cheshire137
I've combined this with fartscroll.js and Pride and Prejudice to form a
horrible reading experience: [http://3till7.net/uploads/2015/08/pride-and-
prejudice/](http://3till7.net/uploads/2015/08/pride-and-prejudice/)

------
InclinedPlane
It's sad that this is actually more functional than the broken scrolling on
many popular websites.

------
vortico
Oh, it's like my iPad when scrolling through PDFs.

------
minionslave
That's actually a nice library, that could be use for april fools or
something.

------
lwf
Amusingly, my usage of PgUp/PgDown was unaffected.

I will live to scroll another day!

~~~
LED_
def file an issue, that's an unacceptable lack of jank

------
Zarkonnen
Ah, that's what the guardian has started using!

------
vilmosi
Hilarious!!

------
dmak
I think this warrants a comment with a simple "LOL"

